# Taitibee Project



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

So I started this project last year, it took me a while to crossbreed them. When Babies born, they grow very slow. Here are some pics and I personally call them Taitibees F1 (Hybrid), kinda interesting project so far... 





In apparence of Full BKK but he has both Tibee and Shadow genes


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

*the Evolution of...*

The Evolution of TTB after a few generation later... 

The phenotypes blue and red started to pop up more frequently...





and this is the result after 1 Year and 9 month of work and dedidation... Process of developing my own line


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, that blue is fantastic! Your dedication is certainly paying off!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

After years of breeding, this project starts to get interesting. They are doing great, I selected the pattern that looks nice for me to work with. Currently F5 and F6. And yes they are my own line indeed.

Here is an update of lastest pics I took





Yeah the Red fancy one


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool what you have accomplished, you have inspired me to try my hand at these. 

I have 2 types of tiger and will dedicate 1/2 my rack to this. 

Thanks and keep going!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Coryjames!!
I'm glad that have inspired you to try out and experiment. It will take some time but worth... 

What type of soil and filter are you using?

Regards,



coryjames said:


> Very cool what you have accomplished, you have inspired me to try my hand at these.
> 
> I have 2 types of tiger and will dedicate 1/2 my rack to this.
> 
> Thanks and keep going!


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Tamtep said:


> Thanks Coryjames!!
> I'm glad that have inspired you to try out and experiment. It will take some time but worth...
> 
> What type of soil and filter are you using?
> ...


Yes I realize I'm a little behind, but I have done a lot of research and have a gameplan of sorts. I'll get your opinion on it later.

Soil in my setup is netlea soil, it buffers very low, below 6 for sure. Normally I see 5 -5.5ph

And my filters for my rack are all HMF  these are new to me, have always used eheim canisters and still do on my display tanks. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=188034

Here is a link to my journal


----------

